# STEROIDS FORUM > IGF-1 LR3, HGH, and INSULIN QUESTIONS > IMPORTANT Threads that Everyone Should Read >  The Definitve Guide to HGH Reconstitution from Eli Lilly

## thunderin

Please see attached .jpeg images. 

It doesn't get any better or clearer than this.

And yes, this method works for any  vials of HGH.

----------


## damiongage

great post

----------


## thunderin

Attachments are up again.

----------


## NewMuscle83

what size needle should I use? Is the delt the best place?

thanks.

----------


## imom

Nice post, thanks.

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> what size needle should I use? Is the delt the best place?
> 
> thanks.


Insulin needles. Any of places listed. I rotate.

----------

